# Windows 10 Touch Bedienungs- bzw. Eingabeproblem



## ger-bockwurst (17. August 2015)

Aloha, ich habe auf meinem WeTab bzw. ExoPc Slate auf Windows 10 geupdatet. Läuft alles super, zumindest anfangs.

Mein Problem ist, nachdem ich das erste mal eine externe Funk-Tastatur/Maus dran hatte, hat sich irgendwie die Touchbedienung umgestellt (wenn ich also das Tablet ohne die externe Funk-Tastatur/Maus nutze).

Dies äußert sich wie folgt:

- im Browser: beim runter/hoch-ziehen mit dem Finger, wird der Text markiert statt wie anfangs die Seite gescrollt
- in der virtuellen Tastatur: statt beim Tippen direkt die Eingaben umzusetzen, sind die jeweils berührten Tasten nur weiß markiert, erst bei einem erneutem Druck auf den gewünschten Buchstaben wird dieser auch "eingeloggt", also in der entsprechenden Textzeil eingetragen
- es ist dazu immer ein Mauszeiger zu sehen, was meiner Meinung nach anfangs bei der Touch-Bedienung nicht der Fall war

Ich finde auch keine passenden Einstellungen in den Windows-Einstellungen oder Systemsteuerung etc. Ich habe ja auch manuell nichts verstellt in irgendwelchen Einstellungen, ich hatte eben nur mal nen USB-Funkempfänger dran für ein Tastatur/Maus Set. Besondere Treiber habe ich auch nicht geinst, hat Windows automatisch gemacht.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen, weil so nervt die Touchbedienung nur noch.


----------



## norse (18. August 2015)

Touch kalibrieren, das hilft wunder  Hab ich gestern auch erst machen müssen nach dem Upgrade auf W10

einfach mal in der Systemsteuerung nach Touch oder kalibrieren suchen.


----------



## ger-bockwurst (18. August 2015)

Allerdings kann ich die Kalibrierung nicht aufrufen. 

Ich gebe in das Suchfeld "kali" ein, dann erscheint: "Bildschirmfarbe kalibrieren" und "Bildschirm für Stift- oder Fingereingabe kalibrieren". Wähle ich nun zweiteres um eben zur Kalibrierung zu kommen, lande ich in den Einstellungen mit den Suchergebnissen: "Bildschirmfarbe kalibrieren", "Erweiterte Farbverwaltungseinstellungen für Bildschirme..." und "Mikrofon einrichten". 

Egal wo ich z.B. in der Microsoft Hilfe schaue, um zur Kalibrierung zu kommen soll man diesen Weg gehen, aber die notwendige Option wird gar nicht angezeigt....

Es scheint als habe des Touchmonitor nicht als Eingabegeärt korrekt erkannt, eigentlich sollte im Gerätemanager "HDI-konformer Touchscreen" unter Eingabegeräte stehen, tut es aber nicht, es gibt noch nicht mal den Eintrag "Eingabegeräte"... Dafür habe ich unter "Mäuse und andere Zeigeräte" -> "USB Touchscreen Controller(72A1)"...

Ok scheint mit dem Standard Win10 Grakatreiber zusammenzuhängen: Problem: Windows 8 Final OEM - Multitouch geht nur noch als Maus - Windows Support - WeTab Community


----------

